# Desi Entertainment > Bollywood Unlimited >  Tapake Masti

## monica_barbara

(Ho masti jaaun si tapake re dar dar ke
Mastiyon ki shaakh hila de aaj jashn mana ji bhar ke) - (2)
Tapake tapake tapake tapake masti - (2)
Loot le tu khoya hai kahaan, jeb mein tu bhar le aasmaan - (2)

(khushiyon ka ras kar ke, nichod le hans kar ke
Ghum ki aisi taisi kar aaj jhum le kas karake) - (2)
Tapake tapake tapake tapake masti - (2)
Loot le tu khoya hai kahaan, jeb mein tu bhar le aasmaan - (2)

Chullu se kya pina laga muh se suraahi
Manjil bhi hai pyaasi tu vekh garaahi
Husn ki aaj laga le tatte, nikala hai mausam bina dupatte
Abb na sawal tera hai kal, jhumake nikal
Ho masti jaaun si tapake re dar dar ke
Mastiyon ki shaakh hila de aaj jashn mana ji bhar ke
Tapake tapake tapake tapake masti - (2)
Loot le tu khoya hai kahaan, jeb mein tu bhar le aasmaan - (2)

Kisi ke hont ki laali ja ragad chura le
Husn ko jaake duniya se jhagade utha le
Jindagi aayegi khud hi matak ke, jab tu jhumega baal jhatak ke
Thumaka laga sochata hai kya mastiyaan luta
Ho masti jaaun si tapake re dar dar ke
Mastiyon ki shaakh hila de aaj jashn mana ji bhar ke
Tapake tapake tapake tapake masti - (2)
Loot le tu khoya hai kahaan, jeb mein tu bhar le mastiyaan - (2)

----------

